# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Assunzione soci Srl - Come funziona l'inps?

## Arturo80

Salve a tutti, Mi chiamo Arturo, mi sono appena iscritto, complimenti per il forum.  
io ed un mio amico stiamo per aprire un negozio (una srl) saremo entrambi soci amministratori (senza compenso), io presidente lui vice.
Il mio amico sarà socio lavoratore, lavorerà in negozio a tempo pieno, io invece avendo gia un impresa individuale (partita iva e iscrizione inps) sarò presente solo poche ore al giorno, non svolgerò mansioni di addetto alle vendite, non avrò contatti con il pubblico ma seguirò solo la contabilità. 
Abbiamo già parlato con dei commercialisti (il mio attuale ma anche altri) sinceramente oltre ad averci confuso le idee abbiamo ricevuto pareri discordanti.  
In pratica dovremmo strutturare cosi: 
Io: Socio di Capitale, Presidente della società, Amministratore senza compenso (quindi non soggetto a Inps gestione separata)
Seguirei la parte contabile della azienda da consulente esterno, fatturerei mensilmente i servizi prestati alla srl. 
L'altro Socio: Socio lavoratore, Vicepresidente, Amministratore senza compenso (quindi non soggetto a Inps gestione separata) verrebbe assunto come dipendente, avrebbe una busta paga full time a tempo indeterminato. 
Ora i dubbi riguardano l'iscrizione INPS, e qui che abbiamo avuto pareri discordanti. 
1) Non percependo compenso come amministratori entrambi non abbiamo obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione separata, e qui tutti d'accordo. Giusto? 
2) Io essendo socio di capitale, oltre a non avere l'obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione separata non dovrei neanche essere iscritto a quella commercianti. Avendo già una posizione INPS continuerei a pagare quella come libero professionista e con la società avrei solo un rapporto cliente/fornitore per i servizi da me prestati. E corretto? 
3) Il dubbio piu grande è sull'inquadramento del mio socio: Essendo assunto come dipendente full time ha anche l'obbligo di iscrizione all'inps commercianti?  
sono giorni che sento pareri, leggo articoli ma sono sempre più confuso, spero qualcuno possa illuminarmi.  
Dimenticavo: Sarebbe assunto anche un dipendente part-time. Se le cose dovessero andare bene ne verrebbe assunto un altro. In pratica due dipendenti, un socio lavoratore/dipendente ed io socio di capitale. 
Grazie e buon ferragosto a tutti. 
Arturo

----------


## paolab

ciao Arturo,  _1) Non percependo compenso come amministratori entrambi non abbiamo obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione separata, e qui tutti d'accordo. Giusto?_  GIUSTO
**  _non dovrei neanche essere iscritto a quella commercianti. Avendo già una posizione INPS continuerei a pagare quella come libero professionista e con la società avrei solo un rapporto cliente/fornitore per i servizi da me prestati. E corretto?_
SI, è COSì. il discrimine è che tu risulti SOCIO DI CAPITALE, CHE NON PRESTA LA SUA ATTIVITA' DI SOCIO NELLA SOCIETA' (amministratore si, ma senza compenso quindi no gestione separata)
** 
3) _Il dubbio piu grande è sull'inquadramento del mio socio: Essendo assunto come dipendente full time ha anche l'obbligo di iscrizione all'inps commercianti?_  DIREI DI NO IN QUANTO LA SUA ATTIVITA' PREVALENTE E' QUELLA DI DIPENDENTE. Non presta la sua opea in qualità di scio ma in qualità di dipendente. Naturalmente è chiaro che siamo in una situazione limite... una persona è sia socio (ma non presta la sua opera con tale qualifica) che dipendente (e presta la sua opera con tale qualifica)

----------


## Arturo80

Ciao Paola, grazie mille per avermi risposto   

> il discrimine è che tu risulti SOCIO DI CAPITALE, CHE NON PRESTA LA SUA ATTIVITA' DI SOCIO NELLA SOCIETA'

  Può essere un problema il fatto che un socio di capitale si trovi negli uffici dell'azienda più o meno tutti i giorni, anche se per poche ore? 
Starei più tranquillo se io come impresa individuale stipulassi un contratto per la fornitura di servizi alla SRL?
In caso di verifica inps come potrei dimostrare che sono li in vesti di consulente esterno e non come socio lavoratore? 
Ci tengo a precisare che la mia ditta individuale e attiva dal 2006, da 8 anni pago i contributi inps, chiaramente fatturerei anche ad altri clienti oltre alla "mia" srl.      

> Naturalmente è chiaro che siamo in una situazione limite... una persona è sia socio (ma non presta la sua opera con tale qualifica) che dipendente (e presta la sua opera con tale qualifica)

  Potrebbe essere un problema il fatto che oltre ad essere socio amministratore e anche dipendente? In questo caso, come andrebbe gestita la cosa?     
Aggiungo una domanda: Se un domani per qualsiasi motivo volessi chiudere l'impresa individuale e passare da socio di capitale a socio lavoratore cosa dovrei fare? dopo aver chiuso la posizione inps della individuale come verrei inquadrato in societa? essendo socio amministratore e presidente della societa dovrei assumermi da solo. Mentre per quanto riguarda l'inps vale il discorso dell'altro socio oppure io, pur avendo una busta paga, devo necessariamente aprire un posizione inps gestione commercianti?  
Grazie ancora per la gentilezza. 
Saluti  
Arturo.

----------


## paolab

- partiamo dalla fine: se un giorno tu cessassi la ditta individuale per lavorare nella SRL nessun problema: pagheresti i contributi INPS in base al reddito della SRL.  Non saresti un dipendente, saresti un socio che lavora nella srl; la stessa cosa dovrebbe vaelre per il tuo socio: ognuno dei due lavora nella SRL e a fine anno si dividono gli utili. Questo sarebbe il caso corretto, le altre sono tutte ipotesi per aggirare una qualche previsione legislativa e pertanto qualunque mossa si faccia c'e' sempre qualche rischio.
Con questa premessa rispondo alle domande: _Può essere un problema il fatto che un socio di capitale si trovi negli uffici dell'azienda più o meno tutti i giorni, anche se per poche ore?_
NO
***
Starei più tranquillo se io come impresa individuale stipulassi un contratto per la fornitura di servizi alla SRL?
SI
**
In caso di verifica inps come potrei dimostrare che sono li in vesti di consulente esterno e non come socio lavoratore?
E' un problema
***
il socio amministratore non può essere dipendente, sarebbe un dipendente di se stesso.

----------


## Arturo80

> ognuno dei due lavora nella SRL e a fine anno si dividono gli utili. Questo sarebbe il caso corretto

  Certo,il problema è che il mio socio (anche lui amministratore) vorrebbe un fisso mensile e il commercialista ci ha consigliato di assumerlo come dipendente. Pagando solo i contributi come dipendente senza altre tassazioni inps.       

> In caso di verifica inps come potrei dimostrare che sono li in vesti di consulente esterno e non come socio lavoratore?
> E' un problema

  Le fatture emesse, il contratto di fornitura, quindi non basterebbero a giustificare il fatto che io non sono li in veste di socio ma di consulente?      

> il socio amministratore non può essere dipendente, sarebbe un dipendente di se stesso.

  Qui vado di nuovo in confusione, questo non vale solo in caso di amministratore unico? 
Perche avevo gia dato per scontato che il mio socio (saremo entrambi amministratori) potesse essere assunto come dipendente. Non si assumerebbe da solo ma lo assumerei io in quanto presidente. 
Forse sarebbe un po più complicato assumere me stesso, in questo caso mi assumermi da solo, anche se questa soluzione mi è stata proposta da un commercialista al posto della consulenza esterna, opzione poi non considerata perchè io voglio mantenere la mia impresa individuale.  
Grazie ancora Paola.

----------

